# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شرایط من - نظام جدید یا قدیم؟

## keihani

با سلام . من امسال کنکور دومم بود.


منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله
میخوام بدونم واقعا میارزه برم منابع جدید تهیه کنم و کنکور جدید بدم؟

----------


## arshaa

اگه مباحث غيرمشتركو بلدي قديم بده
بلد نيستي جديد

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط keihani


با سلام . من امسال کنکور دومم بود.


منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله
میخوام بدونم واقعا میارزه برم منابع جدید تهیه کنم و کنکور جدید بدم؟


سلام

اگه نظام قدیم رو کتاباش رو کامل خوندی، نظام قدیم بده چون درصدات هم بد نیست. جور کردن منابع جدید و عادت کردن به مطالب جدید و‌ کلمات جدید زمانبر هست.

خودت خوب فکر کن و تصمیم بگیر.*

----------


## Aryan-

> با سلام . من امسال کنکور دومم بود.
> 
> 
> منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله
> میخوام بدونم واقعا میارزه برم منابع جدید تهیه کنم و کنکور جدید بدم؟


سلام عزیزم

شما حتما نظام قدیم شرکت کن. درصد های شما نشون می ده مطالعه داشتی ولی به تسلط نرسیدی. تسلط هم با مرور و صرف زمان بدست میاد.

یه برنامه خوب بریزی و تلاش کنی و وقت بذاری همین نظام قدیم نتیجه بهتری می گیری.

بازم من بعنوان مشاور توصیه کردم در نهایت خودتون تصمیم می گیرید.

----------


## Paridokhtam

> سلام عزیزم
> 
> شما حتما نظام قدیم شرکت کن. درصد های شما نشون می ده مطالعه داشتی ولی به تسلط نرسیدی. تسلط هم با مرور و صرف زمان بدست میاد.
> 
> یه برنامه خوب بریزی و تلاش کنی و وقت بذاری همین نظام قدیم نتیجه بهتری می گیری.
> 
> بازم من بعنوان مشاور توصیه کردم در نهایت خودتون تصمیم می گیرید.


ببخشید من یه سوال دارم . من هر دو تا نظام رو کتاب درسیارو دارم حالا برام سواله که من اگه خواستم نظام قدیم بخونم می تونم مباحثی که تو نظام جدید نیومده رو حذف کنم ؟ من انسانی ام و مثلا تو درس منطق یا اقتصاد بعضی مباحث حذف شده فقط و بقیه  تکرار شده و دو نظام عین هم هستن حالا می تونم حذف کنم ؟

----------


## Vicious

به نظرم نظام قدیم شرکت کنین چون مباحثش رو از قبل خوندین و فقط به اندازع کافی باید مرور کنین و تست بزنین تا مسلط بشین

----------


## _Nyusha_

با این رتبه خوب... نظام قدیم رو بخونید.... با برنامه ریزی دقیق حتما قبول میشین 99
موفق باشین

----------


## Morakonkuri

> با سلام . من امسال کنکور دومم بود.
> 
> 
> منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله
> میخوام بدونم واقعا میارزه برم منابع جدید تهیه کنم و کنکور جدید بدم؟


کنکور نظام جدید بدید بهتره. چون درصد اختصاصیاتون خیلی بالا نیست و مباحث به خصوص تو فیزیک و زیست آسونتر شدن

----------


## Aryan-

> ببخشید من یه سوال دارم . من هر دو تا نظام رو کتاب درسیارو دارم حالا برام سواله که من اگه خواستم نظام قدیم بخونم می تونم مباحثی که تو نظام جدید نیومده رو حذف کنم ؟ من انسانی ام و مثلا تو درس منطق یا اقتصاد بعضی مباحث حذف شده فقط و بقیه  تکرار شده و دو نظام عین هم هستن حالا می تونم حذف کنم ؟


سلام عزیزم

من فقط رشته تجربی رو اطلاع کافی دارم ولی در حالت کلی شما هر نظامی انتخاب کردید فقط مباحث و منابع همون نظام رو می خونید و در نظر داشته باشید که سازمان سنجش حذفیات رو هم هر سال اعلام می کنه فقط اون ها رو می تونید حذف کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## _Shouko_

> با سلام . من امسال کنکور دومم بود.
> 
> 
> منابع نظام قدیمم تکمیله
> میخوام بدونم واقعا میارزه برم منابع جدید تهیه کنم و کنکور جدید بدم؟


به نظرم نظام قدیم

----------


## Pcstud

سلام. ببخشید منم یه سوال دارم. ریاضی نظام جدید تجربی پارسال با امسال فرق کرده؟ من کتاب خیلی سبز پارسالو دارم. آیا باید برم دوباره بخرم؟

----------


## _POORYA_

> سلام. ببخشید منم یه سوال دارم. ریاضی نظام جدید تجربی پارسال با امسال فرق کرده؟ من کتاب خیلی سبز پارسالو دارم. آیا باید برم دوباره بخرم؟


*نه فرق خاصی نکرده و میتونی از منبع پارسالت استفاده کنی
فقط قسمت مشتق دوازدهم ی تغییر داشته
*

----------


## asalshah

_کنکور نظام قدیم تا کی هست؟؟؟_

----------

